# What should I buy?



## AndreFerreira (15/10/14)

I want to buy a new device, preferably a box mod, variable wattage, what should I buy? keeping in mind that there should be stock available somewhere.


----------



## WHeunis (15/10/14)

You could preorder a brand-new Vaporshark rDNA 40...

You might want to throw budget/pricerange into that request...
And about your stock availability specification... does that apply to local only, or international as well?

Either way, you might want to wait a bit.
With the release of the DNA40 chip this week, things are about to change MASSIVELY around the whole mod scene.
Hana, Vaporflask, and Vaporshark are already onboard and inline to start shipping their new/updated models within this month.

Many more soon to follow, I am pretty sure of that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Capitan (15/10/14)

Vape King Fourways has the MVP in stock (as well as some other options). I'm (im)patiently waiting for my iStick though


----------



## Necropolis (15/10/14)

MVP does the trick for me - but only goes up to 11W...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## massvapor (16/10/14)

Got the sigelei 100watt and love it


----------



## ShaneW (16/10/14)

It would depend on whether you plan on running a RDA or RTA . If so, rather don't get a MVP. 

I'm loving the Hana /mAN combo. MVP unfortunately doesn't deliver enough power for me anymore, I run the Hana at about 14W usually. 

At least if you get a 30W device you should have enough power to run a RDA or kayfun type setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/1/15)

I think this is an area where the iStick 50W is going to be killer. As a first box mod.


----------



## Guunie (15/1/15)

Definitely! I plan on getting the istick 50w as my first box mod and put a subtank mini on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (15/1/15)

@Guunie I think that combination will work outstanding.nice flavour delivery and a very decent vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie (15/1/15)

I also plan on getting something like the Plume Veil or the Magma as an RDA too. If you guys know of any other really good RDA's i'm all ears for recommendations


----------



## Andre (15/1/15)

Guunie said:


> I also plan on getting something like the Plume Veil or the Magma as an RDA too. If you guys know of any other really good RDA's i'm all ears for recommendations


This thread might give you some ideas: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/your-favourite-rdas.t8070/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie (15/1/15)

@Andre Thanks man, appreciate the link. Will definitely go read through it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (15/1/15)

@Guunie the plume veil is a very nice rda.i have a tugboat clone and I love it.has alot of airflow and looks like a champ


----------

